# basking area ideas



## nightanole (Feb 22, 2019)

Im having a hard time getting the 2.5ft basking area above 90f. Right now im running 4 40 watt halogens at a 45 degree angle (to encourage hanging out under the 42" arcadias) and a 18x12 30 watt " outdoor pet heating pad" under some slate.

Im not sure how to get the air temps to 110+ in the "pocket" without burn risks. Maybe design a "sauna" that is only 12" deep and 3ft long that contains the uv and halogens, and contains the heat?


----------



## Waters (Feb 26, 2019)

nightanole said:


> Im having a hard time getting the 2.5ft basking area above 90f. Right now im running 4 40 watt halogens at a 45 degree angle (to encourage hanging out under the 42" arcadias) and a 18x12 30 watt " outdoor pet heating pad" under some slate.
> 
> Im not sure how to get the air temps to 110+ in the "pocket" without burn risks. Maybe design a "sauna" that is only 12" deep and 3ft long that contains the uv and halogens, and contains the heat?


You don't need the air temperature to be 110 degrees....just the basking surface which can be measured using a temp gun. I currently have my basking area being heated with 4 40W flood lamps also. The basking temp is between 110-120 while the air temp is around 90 on the hot side.


----------



## nightanole (Feb 26, 2019)

Waters said:


> You don't need the air temperature to be 110 degrees....just the basking surface which can be measured using a temp gun. I currently have my basking area being heated with 4 40W flood lamps also. The basking temp is between 110-120 while the air temp is around 90 on the hot side.



OK i was under the impression the optimal tegu digestive temp was basically a dog/cat internal temp of a bit over 100f. That is easy to do with a 1lb beardy, but getting Mr tegu up to that temp is like defrosting a turkey.


----------



## Waters (Feb 26, 2019)

nightanole said:


> OK i was under the impression the optimal tegu digestive temp was basically a dog/cat internal temp of a bit over 100f. That is easy to do with a 1lb beardy, but getting Mr tegu up to that temp is like defrosting a turkey.


Lol no, you are good.....the warmer basking site does more for digestion by warming their internals than the surrounding air temperature  Even bearded dragons, which require warmer air temperatures, still require warmer (surface temperature) basking sites for the same reasons.


----------



## Cjskafish14 (Mar 4, 2019)

Anybody have any picutres of basking areas? Im looking at designing my own and need ideas!


----------



## Waters (Mar 4, 2019)

Cjskafish14 said:


> Anybody have any picutres of basking areas? Im looking at designing my own and need ideas!


This is mine if it helps.......


----------

